# Tortuga's Knife Stand



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I told Jim I would have to one up him on the pen he built me, I tried my best but I still think he got me. I built him a display stand for the benefit knife he won. I used the rest of the shed antler for the knife rest. I need to stain your sheath and it will all go in the mail.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

WOW!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Super nice!!! Congrats Jim.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

that looks great


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Friggin' SPECTACULALR, George !!!!...but I didn't expect anything else..:biggrin:

Man..you are a true ARTIST.. got that right brain working on that stand..

I stand in second place on this 'un.. Yore 'writin' stick' just don't compare to that combo...

Take care of yourself, Buddy....and THANKS...:biggrin:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Glad you like it Jim, the bottom is some of that cedar I brought you.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow, george, that looks awesome.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

That is awesome looking.
Very good job


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That is one cool knife there.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That looks impressive! Great looking work bud!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW ! Very nice work and the pictures are great.


----------



## Texas1960 (Jun 20, 2009)

Outstanding display! Wish I was that artistic!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Texas1960 said:


> Outstanding display! Wish I was that artistic!


I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express the night before:wink:


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

WOW,

that is all I can say.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Great work State!!!! Great imagination Mate!!


----------

